# Dental Work- San Miguel de Allende



## carjim (Oct 26, 2009)

Retired last year and am considering a three month stay in San Miguel de Allende , Jan, Feb, March, 2010, partly because we love the city, and so I can have some good quality dental work done at hopefully less that I've been quoted in the U.S. Would like some advice on whether reasonable priced dental work is available in the city, and if it's of comparable U.S. quality, safety, etc.. Any recommendations welcome if allowed on the forum. Would also be looking for a centrally located one bedroom safe, affordable apartment for that time period, just my wife and IAny advice appreciated. Thanks. Jim


----------



## exbo93 (Oct 21, 2009)

*Dental Work San Miguel de Allende*

We will be moving to SMA shortly,and had dental work on a visit in March. Highly recommended!! Very reasonable!! Central location!!

Dr. Jorge Vargas
Micro Dental de San Miguel
(415)152-49-66
San Francisco No.35 Int.6
Plaza San Juan,Zona Centro(near jardin)


----------

